# للبحرين كل شىء عن (LNG Carriers) موضوع قوى جدا



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

للبحرين كل شىء عن (LNG Carriers) موضوع قوى جدا​
.. محطات القوى البحريه وتمثيلها فى ال LNG.

*************************************************






*************
الرابط .........................:

http://www.cabrilloport.ene.com/final/Volume I/2_Project Description.pdf


----------



## tamerhydro (15 أغسطس 2007)

كلام علمى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى تامر


----------



## MAHMOUD_007 (24 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك بشدة ع الموضوع الرائع وياريت ماتحرمناش من مواضيعك القيمة


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى محمود 007


----------



## x007i (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا جميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 سبتمبر 2007)

x007i قال:


> شكرا يا جميل



نورت اخى الكريم :55:


----------



## gadoo20042004 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*انا اسف*

انا قرأت الموضوع و انا اسف انى اسألك هل قرأت انت الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟
احب اسأل ما هى علاقة الموضوع بالهندسة البحرية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :81:


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى الكريم الموضوع يندرج تحت عنوان .. محطات القوى البحريه وتمثيلها فى ال LNG.
مشكور مهندس تامر gadoo20042004


----------



## أحمد المنصور (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرًا، هل من موضوع عن الــ
Lpg


----------



## الاشعل (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا يعطيك العافيه


----------



## mfex76 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*Thanks for you*:81:


----------



## MAHMOUD_007 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع مفيد جدا جدا وارجوا منك اخى الكريم ان تمدنى بمعلومات
فى 
LNG carrier construction(sphrical type)
وجزاك الله خير
حيث ان مشروع تخرجى متعلق بهذا النوع من السفن


----------



## وائل السنيري (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مايو 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------

